# Christmas Day Watch - Getting One?



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I sneaked this onto the Friday thread last week, I was giving it a try out before putting it away. Is anyone expecting something nice? If not what will you wear after the turkey has been stuffed?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Not sure, I believe I'm getting a watch, however no idea what it is!!! Watch this space I guess


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not as cool as your Oris Russ but I`m looking forward to unwrapping this in 13 days









*Casio "Super Illuminator" - MTD-1048A-1A2VEF *


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't think I will be getting one as money is tight at the moment







As for what watch, will have to be the 36 for sure


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not as cool as your Oris Russ but I`m looking forward to unwrapping this in 13 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your quick fumble, actually turned into a photo shoot


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll be wearing one of my all time favourites, in the morning.

Le Cheminant, stainless steel, 17 jewelled 2 register chronograph..

Fitted with a Landeron movement calibre 149.










In the afternoon, this one

Le Cheminant gold plated, 25 jewelled, 1822 automatic.

Fitted with an ETA 2824-2 movement with the hack feature and quickset date.

This Le Cheminant 25 jewelled automatic show the connection between Le Cheminant

and Auguste Reymond Watches SA. This watch is fitted with a signed, Auguste Reymond,

Eta 2824-2 movement, an exhibition rear case with the Auguste Reymonf motif and an

ARSA buckle fitted to an Auguste Reymond black leather strap.



















Am I having a watch for Crimble, doubt it.........tooooooo many already









Roy


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hopefully this Panerai Luminor Marina, but I believe it's been delayed to esrly January. (not sure if it's a bluff or not, will let you all know Christmas)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Not as cool as your Oris Russ but I`m looking forward to unwrapping this in 13 days
> ...


I managed to grab a couple of pics before handing it over to Caroline to wrap









Mind you she did tell me to delete the photo`s so I couldn`t see it before Christmas Day, don`t anyone let on to her that I kept them


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Say no more


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I managed to grab a couple of pics before handing it over to Caroline to wrap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can trust us to keep your little secret Mac.























NOT









Caroline !!!!

Caroline !!!

Your for the







Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I managed to grab a couple of pics before handing it over to Caroline to wrap
> ...


She`s watching Torchwood at the moment and can`t hear you


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

I donÂ´t think there will be a new one before Christmas









Unfortunately, the piece I want seems to be very rare and hard to find









So this will be my Christmas watch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

watchless said:


> I donÂ´t think there will be a new one before Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what a Christmas watch


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Mine will amost definitely be the RLT '69. Best watch ever! Russ, that Oris is bloody awesome!

Andrew.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm waiting on an OM and the first Ocean 7 watch, not sure whether they'll be here in time for Xmas or not. If not might throw on a G-Shock to resist the madness of two little uns wrecking the place!!!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Torchwood must have finished by now?????

Caroline !!!!

Caroline !!!

Your for the







Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


She`s now watching `The Lost Gospels` so hard cheese


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Mac

Please PM me when Caroline is NOT watching TV









Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Hi Mac
> 
> Please PM me when Caroline is NOT watching TV
> 
> ...


Sorry but she`s very busy at this time of year and I can`t possibly let a crazy Welshman disturb her


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mac
> ...


Why not???? You're a crazy Scotsman and you do it all the time!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Because I`m nice


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That Oris is sooo fine...

I shall probably be wearing one of my 2 new Alphas, which arrive today too late to be photographed; one is a mechanical chronograph that is so good, and soooo cheap that it's made me laugh out loud. (If you knew me you'd know that's unusual...).

But what I hope to be gloating over, whilst wearing chamois gloves, is the RLT Tonneau.

Quick crappy picture...


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

IÂ´m waiting for the O7, LM-1....shure worth waiting for.....









Maby santa will give me one.....


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

A family friend is in the military,and I overheard some hushed talk.

So I have a feeling I'm getting a military Hamilton.I've no idea if it is used or new


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

This E-bay find for me







Now boxed up ready for the big day







after checking all is in order.

Sellers pic


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

My watch allowance for this year, and probably all of next, has been well and truly spoken for this month alone. I now need to make the most of what I've already got. I'm with Phil on this one - definitely the RLT36 on Christmas Day.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

hotmog said:


> My watch allowance for this year, and probably all of next, has been well and truly spoken for this month alone. I now need to make the most of what I've already got. I'm with Phil on this one - definitely the RLT36 on Christmas Day.


Good choice.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Like Hotmog, my watch allowance is well and rtruly blown - I am still waiting for a 7002, a 6309, and a Black Monster to arrive so maybe they will count as my Xmas watch?

I do think, however, that the not so subtle hints that I've been dropping will result in the appearance of an aluminium watch case - if you think of an aluminium briefcase fitted with a see through lid and a velvet interior with holders for 24 watches (not nearly enough.....) you've got the general idea.

Rob


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

salmonia said:


> IÂ´m waiting for the O7, LM-1....shure worth waiting for.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one







I wouldn't mind having this on Christmas day


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Not planned to get one, but you never know! Currently have a 6309 inbound as well as the 'Italian' (when it's ready). Will be wearing this one as I expect a very wet Xmas (and my 1st in England for 17 years!)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure but I don't think I'm getting a watch for Christmas.

As for which watch I'll be wearing on the day; well I haven't really decided yet but my Limes 1 tausend is definitely in the running. Other choices would be my yellow dialled Japy, my Seiko 6309/6306 custom or my vintage Seiko hand wind (6602 movt I think & the closest thing I have to a dress watch).

It's ages away yet anyway


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Hopefully will be getting the RLT Deco before Christmas and if that doesnt come on time I will be wearing my Zenith










Cheers

Martin


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

@Watchless,

Could you pack it in with that seamaster 300 !

However, I live with it everyday.










Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

salmonia said:


> IÂ´m waiting for the O7, LM-1....shure worth waiting for.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect!

Where do I get one?

I need a decent watch!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > IÂ´m waiting for the O7, LM-1....shure worth waiting for.....
> ...


try the Ocean 7 forum over at WUS......this watch is a LE of 150...think there may be some left ....HURRY!


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Russ said:


> I sneaked this onto the Friday thread last week, I was giving it a try out before putting it away. Is anyone expecting something nice? If not what will you wear after the turkey has been stuffed?


I dooo love that Oris









For me, (barring any Royal Mail disasters!!!







) I shall be wearing RLT 38 Chrono Ltd Edn No. 3


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Paul said:


> @Watchless,
> 
> Could you pack it in with that seamaster 300 !
> 
> ...


Nice desktop you got there Paul!









Im honoured!


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Assuming that the transaction goes okay, I have just got this last minute gift for the wife:










I pray that the bracelet will long enough for her 170mm wrist. It is the 25mm size so it should be okay...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

No watch for me for Christmas, and not currently sure what I'll be wearing on the day.

Makes you wonder why I bothered to post, really...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Dave ME said:


> No watch for me for Christmas, and not currently sure what I'll be wearing on the day.
> 
> Makes you wonder why I bothered to post, really...


Actually, just realised I'll probably wear the pass-around PRS-18Q that's going about at TZ-UK, as my turn with it will be over the Christmas period.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Not a watch - but a watch book.









The Classic "The Art of Watchmaking" By George Daniels.

But I will be wearing my NOS Titoni Airmaster GP "dressy" watch.

Sellers pic:


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

ESL said:


> Not a watch - but a watch book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch George! Congrats...

Looks a little like an Explorer I "albino" 









I like it!


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

I got the RLT 38 and a marina militaire early so no actual watch for me at christmas,not made my mind up what to wear yet,my oris worldtimer is getting a lot of wrist time at the moment







so maybe will wear that


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Russ said:


> I sneaked this onto the Friday thread last week, I was giving it a try out before putting it away. Is anyone expecting something nice? If not what will you wear after the turkey has been stuffed?


That's a great looking watch Roger









I haven't decided yet what to wear


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Russ said:


> I sneaked this onto the Friday thread last week, I was giving it a try out before putting it away. Is anyone expecting something nice? If not what will you wear after the turkey has been stuffed?


Great watch - how long has that been out?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

it's a 2005 issue. Cheers, Russ


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

will be wearing.......nothing that can get scratched too easily with what all the work going on, washing up and kids running about.


----------

